# Taking my budgie to Spain



## ashantidance (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone knew if I need any documentation to move my budgie from UK to Spain? Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Good question!! DEFRA are the people to know, altho I couldnt see anything relating to birds when i had a quick look at the link below, maybe you could phone them??? - let us know

Travelling with pets « Defra

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you give him the address or gps coordinates can't he make his own way there ? 
Sorry , couldn't resist it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> If you give him the address or gps coordinates can't he make his own way there ?
> Sorry , couldn't resist it.


....... All the way from Scotland??? Poor little thing!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

When I moved from Dhahran to Tabuk Saudi Arabia some years ago I took my little canaries with me, we made sure they had water and food and covered their cage so they didnt become distressed etc, but still it proved too great a disturbance and my lovely female died within 4 hours of our arrival. 
I would think since we had all that hullabaloo about Avian Flu, there will be strict controls regarding the movement of birds, perhaps a call to DEFRA would be a good idea followed by a letter, can't deny they told you something if it is written down.

Good luck


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> ....... All the way from Scotland??? Poor little thing!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Rubbish!!

Originally they came from Australia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Rubbish!!
> 
> Originally they came from Australia


:clap2::roll::rofl::bounce:ound:


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

I read up that pets in cages the sort that dont go out hamsters rabits guinea pigs buges dont need pasports i will check if you need to declare him ithink not but will double check


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

An animal must be over three months old to enter Spanish territory.

Rabbits and rodents may travel without a passport but should be declared at the border.

still looking at birds ( but dont tell the wife )


----------



## nochocolatelikehome (Oct 27, 2011)

ashantidance said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew if I need any documentation to move my budgie from UK to Spain? Thanks


I was speaking to an expat in a bar who said they had brought there parrot by road, the boat to Ibiza but don't know how old it was etc. Just hope it doesn't try to fly back home


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you scroll to the top of the page theres a special button for budgies to share (tweet)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> If you scroll to the top of the page theres a special button for budgies to share (tweet)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> If you give him the address or gps coordinates can't he make his own way there ?
> Sorry , couldn't resist it.


It's a budgie not a pigeon!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Are we talking about Adam Faith?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Are we talking about Adam Faith?


um....... showing your age there. Who's Adam Faith??? :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> um....... showing your age there. Who's Adam Faith??? :tape:
> 
> Jo xxx



AGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Try the Defra website, it has an email address so you can contact them direct.
http://archive.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/animaltrade/eu/animals/pdf/import-export-of-captive-birds.pdf

Also most of the airlines like Ryanair or Easyjet don't handle any pets,but I think Monarch do, You may have to contact one of the Pet transport people to get your budgie over, or drive.Good luck


----------

